# British Folk! Anyone Read the BBC Music Magazine?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone on the site read the *BBC Music Magazine*? I subscribe to the *IRR* but often think about getting the *BBC* mag. Today I saw their offering a free box set "*Simon Rattle Edition: Beethoven*". I'm not trying to advertise so will not link to the site or the box set.

I don't like really like *Simon Rattle* all that much he's got a face I'd love to punch but as I was thinking of subscribing anyway why not get the freebie? 

I'd be interested to know your thoughts on the magazine and or the box set.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

See the other thread just opened last week:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20267-bbc-music-magazine-gramophone.html

The last issue (July 2012) had a very funny article on the very daftest music, well worth getting!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> See the other thread just opened last week:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/20267-bbc-music-magazine-gramophone.html
> 
> The last issue (July 2012) had a very funny article on the very daftest music, well worth getting!


Thanks *Powerbooks* I didn't see this thread at the time.


----------

